# RAM upgrade for Lenovo B490 Laptop !!!



## Skyh3ck (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi friends

My laptop hard disk died recently, so i will have to replace the hard disk, so i thought that i should also upgrade my RAM.

I have Lenovo B490 laptop

Toshiba 500 GB HDD
2 GB RAM (not sure which one)
Intel PDC 2.2 Ghz processor

Now i have to change the hdd with any suitable WD hdd like 1 TB or 500 GB which gives more years of warranty - Suggestion

I have two slot of RAM one, in one slot is occupied with 2 GB RAM (not sure DDR # or frequecy), I use multiboot windows 7  ubuntu, and other distros, i want to upgrade the ram. please hlep on this

> Do i need to buy the exact same RAM if i keep the old ram installed 
> i have one 2 GB RAM, so can i use any 4 GB ram in another vacant slot
> what will be price of 2 Gb and 4 GB ram in market and warranty
>  is there any specific ram to be buy or i can buy any laptop ram and install
>  suggest some good brand with good warranty

Thanks in advace


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 30, 2014)

post a screenshot of cpuz(memory tab).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 1, 2014)

here is the the screen

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/lenovoram_zps29a0da6e.png


please advise

- - - Updated - - -

help guys

how much maximum capacity ram i can install and what should be the proper specification

2 x 4 GB DDR 3 or 2 X 2 GB DDR 3

how can i know what frequest my ram supports


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Get 4gb 1333mhz laptop ram with latency 9 9 9 24.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Get 4gb 1333mhz laptop ram with latency 9 9 9 24.



how much it will cost online and from shop

can i use it with existing 2 gb ram


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> how much it will cost online and from shop
> 
> can i use it with existing 2 gb ram



it may cost 2.5k. you can use with your current ram.
check this.Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (JM1333KSN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com. i will prefer corsair though.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 6, 2014)

ok thanks, my main point is that it should help me in running virtual machine, or 64 bit OSes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> ok thanks, my main point is that it should help me in running virtual machine, or 64 bit OSes



you can put amount of ram for each virtual os you will run. if you have adequate ram, then no problem at all.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 6, 2014)

i am switching fully to Linux and will use Windows 7 only for limited purpose, 

will linux work fine with 2 GB + 4 GB = 6 GB ram setup


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i am switching fully to Linux and will use Windows 7 only for limited purpose,
> 
> will linux work fine with 2 GB + 4 GB = 6 GB ram setup



linux does not require too much ram. it will work just fine.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 6, 2014)

my ram works on 1.5 v, do i have to buy the ram with same volts, 

 the current ram i have is Ramaxel ram at 1600 mhz, but my procceor is Intel Pentium B960 which support maximum 1333 mhz,

the ram runs at 1333 mhz but it is actually 1600 mhz , so will it be fine if i pair it with 1333 mhz ram or should get 1600 mhz ram


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

even if you get 1600mhz, it will be downclocked to 1333mhz.. get the 1.5v one.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 8, 2014)

ok today i went to lamington road to find price, and they are charging more than online stores

so i will buy online

please see what i have shortlisted

2 GB option

G.Skill SQ DDR3 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-2GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com   ---- ar Rs 1400

Corsair DDR3 2 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO2GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com   --- Rs 1600


4 GB option

Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1B1333C9/CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com    --- Rs 2850

how is ADATA and Transcend, do they provide good RMA support like corsair.

i am more interested in corsair 4 gb module


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

i dont think adata or transcend can provide the support like corsair. get 4GB ram. you will never be in short of ram in future


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2014)

ok going for Corsair now, thanks a lot


----------

